# Small deer boy looking for RP



## Jakesquir (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm a small deer boy looking for a RP with anyone doing anything. I'm quite small and submissive but you don't need to be dom or anything - literally looking for anyone, no matter the gender, role, species etc.  It would help to have a RP in mind beforehand but it doesn't matter if you don't. I don't have too many limits either.

My Kik is Jakesquir if you're interested. :3


----------

